# Best supplements? B12? D3? CBD?



## izzy95

Hi, what are your go-to supps? Mine are B12, CBD oil and D3, but would like to hear which ones are yours!


----------



## inceptor

I guess it depends on the person. Everyone needs something different. Personally I don't use B12, I use Super B Complex.


----------



## paraquack

I watched an interview with a pot shop owner in IL (I think). He was complaining, "How can you call weed shops an essential business and still tax it at 40%?"


----------



## rice paddy daddy

To help my neuropathy nerve pain in my feet I take fairly large amounts of B-12, and also B-Complex.
Plus 1,000 mg Vitamin C to help my immune system.
Also a multi vitamin, also iron, Vitamin E, fish oil.
To help with my osteoarthritis, tumeric and glucosamine/condroitin.

Be careful with D-3, more than 1,000 units per day is toxic.


----------



## Mad Trapper

I usually try to get what I need from diet.

But if I'm skimping on food a multivitamin mineral supplement.


----------



## Kauboy

Currently only on a VitC and multivitamin regimen. 
To stay healthy during this time, I've bumped by VitC up to 2 or 3K mg per day. Yeah, that's a lot, but no adverse affects I can tell at this point.
High doses of VitC have been shown to do some pretty amazing things, but those are normally delivered intravenously. I figure if I go any higher taking it orally, it will be of no benefit, if it is at all at this point.

The multivitamin has the rest.
In the past, when I've taken a multivitamin, it has always changed the color of my urine to appear almost radioactive. That isn't happening with this round, so I guess I don't have much excess. That's... good? I dunno...


----------



## paulag1955

I take a run-of-the-mill multi-vitamin, Vitamin C, biotin and collagen. @izzy95 are you vegan?


----------



## Smitty901

CBD is a flat out scam period. Left over crap from making pot products.


----------



## inceptor

Kauboy said:


> Currently only on a VitC and multivitamin regimen.
> To stay healthy during this time, I've bumped by VitC up to 2 or 3K mg per day. Yeah, that's a lot, but no adverse affects I can tell at this point.
> High doses of VitC have been shown to do some pretty amazing things, but those are normally delivered intravenously. I figure if I go any higher taking it orally, it will be of no benefit, if it is at all at this point.
> 
> The multivitamin has the rest.
> In the past, when I've taken a multivitamin, it has always changed the color of my urine to appear almost radioactive. That isn't happening with this round, so I guess I don't have much excess. That's... good? I dunno...


High doses of C are ok. What the body doesn't use get pissed down the drain.


----------



## Denton

Smitty901 said:


> CBD is a flat out scam period. Left over crap from making pot products.


Like a dog to a whistle, you came running.


----------



## Kauboy

Smitty901 said:


> CBD is a flat out scam period.


Far too many people that I know personally, and respect, disagree.


----------



## Smitty901

Kauboy said:


> Far too many people that I know personally, and respect, disagree.


 And that is fine. Won't stop me from calling out the BS. Local tattoo parlor sells lots of it . A long with vape products


----------



## Smitty901

Denton said:


> Like a dog to a whistle, you came running.


 Someone has too. next they will be adding to gas to make cars run better.


----------



## Kauboy

Smitty901 said:


> And that is fine. Won't stop me from calling out the BS. Local tattoo parlor sells lots of it . A long with vape products


Can I ask what sources you can share that expose it to be BS? I'd like to review them too. I've never used it, but my uncle does. 
I'll spare you his credentials, since that's an appeal to authority, and thus logically flawed as an argument. But he is very intelligent and highly respected. He claims to see the benefits.
He got some for his mother, and she says there is a difference too. Same for other family members in another state.

If you have peer reviewed studies showing it to be ineffective, please share them.
I only have anecdotal evidence from family experiences, which is also insufficient to build a strong case with.

If you don't have such information, then why do you consider it BS?


----------



## Smitty901

Kauboy said:


> Can I ask what sources you can share that expose it to be BS? I'd like to review them too. I've never used it, but my uncle does.
> I'll spare you his credentials, since that's an appeal to authority, and thus logically flawed as an argument. But he is very intelligent and highly respected. He claims to see the benefits.
> He got some for his mother, and she says there is a difference too. Same for other family members in another state.
> 
> If you have peer reviewed studies showing it to be ineffective, please share them.
> I only have anecdotal evidence from family experiences, which is also insufficient to build a strong case with.
> 
> If you don't have such information, then why do you consider it BS?


 Because every BS source that claims it miracles is as phony as it gets. It a money maker . Funny how it is peddled and sold in every low life shop there is. Money in it they will claim it raise the dead.
Putting it in hand sanitizer now. Kills the virus.


----------



## Denton

Smitty901 said:


> Someone has too. next they will be adding to gas to make cars run better.


Nobody has to do it. 
Got, got it and got it; you liken it to pot. You are wrong in that and its effects. Besides, he didn't ask for the critique on CBD oil. 
What he might need to know is that the effects lessen as the weeks go by. It isn't a long term usage thing. They don't tell you that at the store.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

I can’t even try CBD, don’t want to test positive for THC.
The VA screens for this and other drugs during your annual bloodwork.


----------



## Smitty901

rice paddy daddy said:


> I can't even try CBD, don't want to test positive for THC.
> The VA screens for this and other drugs during your annual bloodwork.


 Go in for that on the 23rd. And the draw they do for exposure samples . Seems they are still testing blood to figure out why some exposed to what they believe caused serious health issue are not having issues. Want to know why some are affected and some not. 
Better Made products of CBD are THC free. They want that out that is the real money maker. CBD is like 1% milk. They took the good stuff out and peddle what is left over.


----------



## Kauboy

Smitty901 said:


> Because every BS source that claims it miracles is as phony as it gets. It a money maker . Funny how it is peddled and sold in every low life shop there is. Money in it they will claim it raise the dead.
> Putting it in hand sanitizer now. Kills the virus.


So you don't have a source for this opinion? You simply consider it snake oil based on marketing? Do you discount it completely, or do you simply disagree with the outlandish claims? I agree it likely doesn't cure cancer, but the anti-inflammatory benefits are easily believed based on reported experiences.



rice paddy daddy said:


> I can't even try CBD, don't want to test positive for THC.
> The VA screens for this and other drugs during your annual bloodwork.


Most CBD is specifically manufactured to be THC-free.


----------



## Smitty901

Kauboy said:


> So you don't have a source for this opinion? You simply consider it snake oil based on marketing? Do you discount it completely, or do you simply disagree with the outlandish claims? I agree it likely doesn't cure cancer, but the anti-inflammatory benefits are easily believed based on reported experiences.
> 
> Most CBD is specifically manufactured to be THC-free.


 It is like the laser baseball cap some swear grows hair It does not. They peddle CBD to cure everything from cancer to nail fungus. It cures none. Watched a friend when her husband was suffering with cancer rub the CDB on him everyday drinking the crap . Oh he is getting better stronger eating more ect. Doctors made it clear he was not. But they had her convince the crap would cure him.


----------



## Denton

Smitty901 said:


> And that is fine. Won't stop me from calling out the BS. Local tattoo parlor sells lots of it . A long with vape products


It is working for many people. People I know. You call BS on what is working. Think about that for a minute. Afterward, I'd think you'd prefer not to continue.

Yes. Some brands are sold at ink joints. So? You do realize it isn't the same as what my chiropractor sells.

Now, if you think it is worthless, if you don't want to take it, fine. Me? It worked for me until I had to stop due to the company's stance. Worked for my mother for many weeks. Worked for others, too. I doubt any of them give a damn about your position on it, no matter how you lie in wait for those three letters to be mentioned here. Just a guess; might be wrong.


----------



## Denton

Back to the actual topic...
I take a multivitamin, C, saw palmetto, turmeric, and B complex.


----------



## Kauboy

Smitty901 said:


> It is like the laser baseball cap they some swear grows hair It does not. They peddle CBD to cure everything from cancer to nail fungus. It cures none. Watch a friend when her husband was suffering with cancer rub the CDB on him everyday drinking the crap . Oh he is getting better stronger eating more ect. Doctors made it clear he was not. But they had her convince the carp would cure him.


Ok, fair enough. You don't like the marketing nor the outlandish "cure" claims.
But you don't have anything conclusive to say it does nothing at all for any condition.

What I found from a cursory Google search:

Expert Peer Review for Cannabidiol (CBD) (World Health Organization)


> CBD is being investigated for a variety of indications such as epilepsy and it is in this
> area that most advances have been made.


FDA Approves First Drug Comprised of an Active Ingredient Derived from Marijuana to Treat Rare, Severe Forms of Epilepsy

Cannabinoids and Epilepsy


> At week 12, total convulsive and nonconvulsive seizures showed a median percent reduction from baseline of 54 %, and total convulsive seizures showed a median percent reduction from baseline of 51 %. In patients with DS (n = 23), CBD reduced convulsive seizure frequency by 53 %, and 16 % of DS reached complete convulsive seizure freedom by week 12. Atonic seizure frequency among patients with LGS (n = 10) was reduced by a median of 52 % at week 12. AEs > 10 % included somnolence (21 %), diarrhea (17 %), fatigue (17 %), and decreased appetite (16 %). Nine patients (4 %) were discontinued for AEs. The investigators concluded that CBD reduced seizure frequency across multiple drug-resistant epilepsy syndromes and seizure types and was generally well-tolerated in the open-label study.


Transdermal cannabidiol reduces inflammation and pain-related behaviours in a rat model of arthritis


> These studies demonstrate transdermal administration of CBD has long-lasting therapeutic effects without psychoactive side-effects. Thus, use of topical CBD has potential as effective treatment of arthritic symptomatology. At present, one in five (21%) adults worldwide are diagnosed with some form of arthritis by their physicians (Helmick et al., 2008). The data presented suggest transdermal CBD is a good candidate for developing improved therapies for these debilitating disease.


I'm sure this looks like I'm "on the bandwagon", but like I said, I've never tried the stuff.
But it would be erroneous to ignore it when it is showing REAL potential for improvement in certain areas.
Feel free to disregard the cancer claims, or blindness cures, or whatever other far-fetched nonsense people are peddling. But don't discount the entire thing outright when real results are proven. To do so only disadvantages you.

BTW, most of those are studies, not just articles or opinion.


----------



## paulag1955

rice paddy daddy said:


> I can't even try CBD, don't want to test positive for THC.
> The VA screens for this and other drugs during your annual bloodwork.


My husband would love to try it for his various aches and pains but as a CDL holder, he's subject to random drug tests and doesn't want to risk a positive result, even though they say there's no risk. He doesn't even like to go to our daughter and son-in-law's house since the SIL uses it and also has a license to grow medical marijuana.


----------



## paulag1955

Smitty901 said:


> Someone has too. next they will be adding to gas to make cars run better.


Do you feel this way about all supplements and treatments outside the mainstream of western medicine?


----------



## Annie

inceptor said:


> High doses of C are ok. What the body doesn't use get pissed down the drain.


That's what I always thought, but granny's hospice nurse said "No, don't go over daily allowance. It can be toxic." So I don't know now. Just doing one a day of this and this. For everyone in the house.


----------



## inceptor

Annie said:


> That's what I always thought, but granny's hospice nurse said "No, don't go over daily allowance. It can be toxic." So I don't know now. Just doing one a day of this and this. For everyone in the house.


That is a good question, what I stated earlier is what I've been told my entire life. So I decided to look it up. Here is what I found from the Mayo clinic. It's a short read.

https://www.mayoclinic.org/healthy-...-eating/expert-answers/vitamin-c/faq-20058030

I take 1500 mg of C a day and can eat 2 oranges a day since this started. No side effects.


----------



## Denton

Annie said:


> That's what I always thought, but granny's hospice nurse said "No, don't go over daily allowance. It can be toxic." So I don't know now. Just doing one a day of this and this. For everyone in the house.


Both are right. 
Vitamin C is water soluble and excess is excreted. On the other hand, go too far and you'd better not trust a fart!


----------



## Smitty901

paulag1955 said:


> Do you feel this way about all supplements and treatments outside the mainstream of western medicine?


 Not all but many are scams like the so called prefect food beat pill and many others. Science has shown that over dosing on some of the is stuff is bad for you and and at best is worthless. Notice they are very careful how they make their claims. Word games.
High doses of C are bad for you and do not just flush out. About 2,000mg a day for a normal adult is the limit . But it should be even lower for many. Iron is great for while blood cells but it is not easy to get to much . Normally your body will not absorb the extra iron . It just can't in many cases. But add C and it can. Many supplements will cause your body to give up making its own and cause you to become dependent on them. The main one sold for sleep is like that.


----------



## inceptor

Smitty901 said:


> Not all but many are scams like the so called prefect food beat pill and many others. Science has shown that over dosing on some of the is stuff is bad for you and and at best is worthless. Notice they are very careful how they make their claims. Word games.


We found this to be too true. We use a website called consumer labs. They do testing on supplements. Way too many are filled with stuff that has nothing to do with the listed ingredients.


----------



## Denton

Oh, another warning. 
Turmeric and saw palmetto are blood thinners. Check your supplements and make sure you don’t take a lot of blood thinners. If you get red blotches on your skin where blood is pooping, drop something.


----------



## Smitty901

Another one Citrulline Malate. Marketed as supper enhancement get more reps in your work out ect. yea it works . And once you take enough your body can stop doing it on it's own . Kind of like using speed to get up in the morning . After awhile you don't get up with out it.
Classified generally  as safe but small print in doses pretty low. Most that mess with it go way over. We as found in high heat in the desert in high stress it caused health issues.
Kind of like wine. It was reported how good it was for you. Latter the fine print again in moderation and it was not the alcohol in it most likely but the grapes that had some health benefits. 
Many of the drugs we use can come from natural sources , some really safe others questionable . The question is always dose and how it is used. Aspirin can be gotten from tree leaf. But dosage is questionable. Once consider harmless we now know that is not true.
In some case it can be deadly. 
Because Payton takes a drug twice a day commonly call keppera. It depletes V D3. She must take a D3 supplement also other medication she takes requires her to to take Calcium. Guess what without D3 taking the calcium is about worthless. But she does not have to double up on it nor does she need real high does. Look a the the sucker rack at the store maga does of very Vitamin known to man and even a few made up ones.
Your life and your body put in it what you choose. Be worried about the hype it is most often wrong.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

inceptor said:


> We found this to be too true. We use a website called consumer labs. They do testing on supplements. Way too many are filled with stuff that has nothing to do with the listed ingredients.


And, it is beginning to look like they are ALL made in China.


----------



## Slippy

I ain't gonna lie to y'all

IF this shit-storm of a world continues on this crazy route; oil prices drops to the negative, stock market crashed, billions of people dying from the chicom flu, zombies running around trying to eat your face, EMP's from North Korea and Iran...

After a hard day of killin' gangs of marauding bikers and slamming their severed heads on Pikes at my front gate, should Mrs Slippy end up Zombie food before I...I MIGHT be tempted to use my Green Thumb, grow a little Acapulco Gold, and chill out to some Little Feat, Bob Marley or Joni Mitchell while the world burns...:vs_lol:

Happy April 20 y'all!


----------



## Kauboy

Smitty901 said:


> High doses of C are bad for you and do not just flush out. About 2,000mg a day for a normal adult is the limit . But it should be even lower for many. Iron is great for while blood cells but it is not easy to get to much . Normally your body will not absorb the extra iron . It just can't in many cases. But add C and it can. Many supplements will cause your body to give up making its own and cause you to become dependent on them. The main one sold for sleep is like that.


Vitamin C is a water soluble nutrient. It absolutely flushes out of your body whatever is not absorbed and used. The same goes for the B-complex of vitamins, except B-12 which can be stored.

Can you give any other examples of "supplements" that your body will stop making?
By definition, a "supplement" is something you need in addendum to the naturally gathered amount, but most of it comes from diet. There are only a few things we "supplement" that our body naturally creates.
Our bodies are only capable of producing D3, eventually producing D (requires UVB rays, normally from the sun), and Niacin(B3). Everything else must be supplemented by food or other methods.
Then there are all the minerals that we can't produce at all, since they are not organic, but still required by our bodies.
I can't find any literature suggesting that supplements will cause the body to stop producing these things (D3 and B3) if supplemented, but I'm open to reading up on it if you have anything I can look at.
I did find that the body might stop producing melatonin(the sleeping one you mention) from vitamin D, but once you stop taking it, the process will start back up again. Nothing permanent that I could find.


----------



## Smitty901

Kauboy said:


> Vitamin C is a water soluble nutrient. It absolutely flushes out of your body whatever is not absorbed and used. The same goes for the B-complex of vitamins, except B-12 which can be stored.
> 
> Can you give any other examples of "supplements" that your body will stop making?
> By definition, a "supplement" is something you need in addendum to the naturally gathered amount, but most of it comes from diet. There are only a few things we "supplement" that our body naturally creates.
> Our bodies are only capable of producing D3, eventually producing D (requires UVB rays, normally from the sun), and Niacin(B3). Everything else must be supplemented by food or other methods.
> Then there are all the minerals that we can't produce at all, since they are not organic, but still required by our bodies.
> I can't find any literature suggesting that supplements will cause the body to stop producing these things (D3 and B3) if supplemented, but I'm open to reading up on it if you have anything I can look at.
> I did find that the body might stop producing melatonin(the sleeping one you mention) from vitamin D, but once you stop taking it, the process will start back up again. Nothing permanent that I could find.


 It does not stop producing results for all of them but some it will. To much V C can lead to high levels of iron in your system Bad.
While back when test had showed I had cancer, I was put on a Iron supplement. 1st thing they told me was no extra V C . Meaning nothing above what I got from normal diet. The reason for the iron was to try and rule out one of the test. And it did. 
My reference to D3 was another medication removing it from the body and D3 being need to let calcium work. But what was not needed was the crazy 1000 mg a day they try to push on people .
Below you will find plenty on V C and there is more. Also with iron there are several ways to get iron if needed some are very hard on some people.

The most common side effect of high vitamin C intake is digestive distress.

In general, these side effects do not occur from eating foods that contain vitamin C, but rather from taking the vitamin in supplement form.

You're most likely to experience digestive symptoms if you consume more than 2,000 mg at once. Thus, a tolerable upper limit (TUL) of 2,000 mg per day has been established (1Trusted Source, 3Trusted Source, 4Trusted Source, 5Trusted Source).

The most common digestive symptoms of excessive vitamin C intake are diarrhea and nausea.

Excessive intake has also been reported to lead to acid reflux, although this is not supported by evidence (1Trusted Source, 3Trusted Source, 4Trusted Source, 5Trusted Source).

If you're experiencing digestive problems as a result of taking too much vitamin C, simply cut back your supplement dose or avoid vitamin C supplements altogether (3Trusted Source, 4Trusted Source, 5Trusted Source).

Vitamin C is known to enhance iron absorption.

It can bind to non-heme iron, which is found in plant foods. Non-heme iron is not absorbed by your body as efficiently as heme iron, the type of iron found in animal products (6Trusted Source).

Vitamin C binds with non-heme iron, making it much easier for your body to absorb. This is an important function, especially for individuals who get most of their iron from plant-based foods (7Trusted Source).

One study in adults found that iron absorption increased by 67% when they took 100 mg of vitamin C with a meal (8Trusted Source).

However, individuals with conditions that increase the risk of iron accumulation in the body, such as hemochromatosis, should be cautious with vitamin C supplements.

Under these circumstances, taking vitamin C in excess may lead to iron overload, which can cause serious damage to your heart, liver, pancreas, thyroid, and central nervous system (9Trusted Source, 10Trusted Source, 11Trusted Source).

Excess vitamin C is excreted from the body as oxalate, a bodily waste product.

Oxalate typically exits the body via urine. However, under some circumstances, oxalate may bind to minerals and form crystals that can lead to the formation of kidney stones (12Trusted Source).

Consuming too much vitamin C has the potential to increase the amount of oxalate in your urine, thus increasing the risk of developing kidney stones (13Trusted Source).

In one study that had adults take a 1,000-mg vitamin C supplement twice daily for 6 days, the amount of oxalate they excreted increased by 20% (13


----------



## Annie

inceptor said:


> That is a good question, what I stated earlier is what I've been told my entire life. So I decided to look it up. Here is what I found from the Mayo clinic. It's a short read.
> 
> https://www.mayoclinic.org/healthy-...-eating/expert-answers/vitamin-c/faq-20058030
> 
> I take 1500 mg of C a day and can eat 2 oranges a day since this started. No side effects.


Interesting. Okay, that's helpful. I'm just trying to figure this out...Because Dr. Berg says you never want ascorbic acid in more than 100 mg per dose...That's not vitamin C complex. Ascorbic acid in only one part of C complex.


----------



## inceptor

Annie said:


> Interesting. Okay, that's helpful. I'm just trying to figure this out...Because Dr. Berg says you never want ascorbic acid in more than 100 mg per dose...That's not vitamin C complex. Ascorbic acid in only one part of C complex.


I try to not take much Vitamin C supplements, I like mine from oranges. I only do when my wife insists. The word is that it's supposed to help with the virus so she insists at times.


----------



## Kauboy

Smitty901 said:


> It does not stop producing results for all of them but some it will. To much V C can lead to high levels of iron in your system Bad.
> While back when test had showed I had cancer, I was put on a Iron supplement. 1st thing they told me was no extra V C . Meaning nothing above what I got from normal diet. The reason for the iron was to try and rule out one of the test. And it did.


The concern over VitC and iron is for people who are hemochromatic, as the rest of your references mention. If you have been diagnosed with this, your body will store iron in too high a quantity. Since VitC helps with iron absorption, it is recommended to limit VitC intake if you have this.
Other than this, there are minimal long term affects from VitC in normal healthy people.
My wife and I have been taking 3,000mg a day since the beginning of this stay-at-home, and my kids have been taking 2,000mg per day. None of us have experience any digestive distress, or other symptoms.
Different things work for different people.

Do you have a link to the lines you copied over? I'd like to give it a read in full.


----------



## charito

One-a-day supplementary vitamins (gender/age), vitamin c, omega-3 and melatonin


----------



## SOCOM42

For supplements I take, Biotin, Niacin and B12, normal dosages only.

I tried the CBD oil that was a sponsor on the Rush Limburger show, don't 

remember the name.

I used it for neuropathic pain like RPD and for hip/back pain. 

Went through two bottles that I bought, did not work at all on me.

I am the only one I can speak for, would not bother with it again.

Have better results with doubling the Gabapentin in the morning.

Edit; Nutivia was the name of it.


----------



## seeker

while C, D and others are good, you might want to get testing to see if you're low or high in different nutrients. Hair testing is one way. I'm out of the country, but can help or guide you to someone in the US: https://www.nutritionbyeric.com/hair-testing/.


----------



## bigwheel

inceptor said:


> High doses of C are ok. What the body doesn't use get pissed down the drain.


Or blasted over the barn in the form of runny poo poo. Very efficeitn laxatve in the upper levels..which aint much for some folks. Be careful. We been into all kiinds of heath things over the years. Seems like Dr. Whitaker say 2000 C per day each day..and up to bowel tolerance if fighting an illness. Sometimes the each day amount can push over old widder ladies over the edge. I have some CBD oil makes me feel sorta funny..lol. Old pal o mine out toward Lubbock got a 240 acre working farm. Looking into growning the plants to make CBD oil the government has the crap so over regulated nobody can get into it because of all the red tape and bs. Very sad. We best let Trump know.


----------



## CherylNelson740

i take B2, D3, fish oil, and calcium. that's about it. keep it basic and simple


----------



## DartManson

To stay healthy during this time, I've increased my vitamin C to 2 or 3,000 Mg per day. Yes, that's a lot, but at this point I can't say of any side effects.
High doses of VitC have been proven to do some pretty amazing things, but they are usually given intravenously. currently only taking vitamin C and multivitamins. My guess is that if I move above taking it orally, it won't do any good, if at all at this point. I use weedsmart.net. I really like it. The rest is multivitamins.
When I took multivitamins, they always changed the color of my urine to seem almost radioactive.


----------



## Astralisys

Before you buy supplements, it is necessary to consult a doctor because some supplements have side effects that can cause damage to your health. When I started working out at the gym, I decided to see a nutritionist make a special diet. I underwent several food intolerance tests, and the nutritionist made a great diet for me. Moreover, on the advice of the nutritionist, I bought Buy YK11 for Sale (Myostine) | 99.9% Pure | Fast shipping. It is a great tool to accelerate muscle growth. I am an ectomorph, so it is difficult for me to gain muscle mass.


----------



## bigwheel

According to the dope heads I know. the higher the thc content of the CBD the better ir works supposedly.


----------



## inceptor

Astralisys said:


> Before you buy supplements, it is necessary to consult a doctor because some supplements have side effects that can cause damage to your health.


If big pharma didn't produce it, it's not good for your health. Just ask them, they will tell you so.


----------



## SigInt

Annie said:


> That's what I always thought, but granny's hospice nurse said "No, don't go over daily allowance. It can be toxic." So I don't know now. Just doing one a day of this and this. For everyone in the house.


As long as you're staying hydrated, you really can't OD on water-soluble vitamins. That is, your B complex and C vitamins are water soluble - so you really do just piss out what you don't use. Fat soluble vitamins A, D, K, and E, however, can be a problem in too high a dose.


----------



## Mr.penguin

Smitty901 said:


> CBD is a flat out scam period. Left over crap from making pot products.


It is made from hemp not pot. There's no THC so you can't get high but it still has some benefits that pot has so it's a good substitute.


----------



## greenclawz

izzy95 said:


> Hi, what are your go-to supps? Mine are B12, CBD oil and D3, but would like to hear which ones are yours!


With a shortage in food coming we need to keep our immunity up , With genetically modified vegetables on the shelf compared to our grandparents heirloom varieties we are undernourished .
That's where a organic elixir is helpful,
Ormus or Monatomic gold is great for prepping as it has many uses,
Wound or burns healing it dries wounds fast
Boosts plants and grows huge vegetables

fertilisers with 70% of fertiliser plants shutting in Europe alone fertilisers are going to be short.

broccoli grown with monatomic gold sitting on a 10 Litre bottle
Boosts immune system check out the assay from the product
*Ormus Assay minerals benefits PPM* *.[Parts per million]
t*
These organic minerals relate clearly to the claims of assisting the body listed below.This assay is from a monatomic gold company in New Zealand SPHINX ORMUS not many companies have an assay listed on there labels so you don't know what you are getting.Wound healing for burns, reducing stress anxiety and depression, the elasticity of the skin and collagen production reducing wrinkles, Assisting the nervous system, increasing brain blood circulation and electro impulses and cognitive function. Anti-inflammatory properties are helpful for many autoimmune diseases and arthritis, Detoxification and rid of free radicals.
Other elements to be found in this form are Copper,Cobalt,Ruthenium,Rhodium,Silver,Palladium,Platinum,Osmium,Iridium,and nickel due to there Monatomic form they do not show up under spectrometry.
*Boron* *17*
Helps build strong teeth and bones, has anti-inflammatory properties helpful for arthritis, speeds up wound healing, Prevents vitamin D deficiency, and balances hormones.
*Sulphur 587*
Increasing circulation to the brain is helpful for Alzheimer’s or Dementia, It assists in detoxing the body, and is essential to connecting tissues, helping elasticity to the skin reducing wrinkles, it supports insulin production, assists in vitamin B uptake to convert carbohydrates to energy.
*Sodium 8,264*
Improves heart performance, and the nervous system, prevents muscle cramps, and assists in glucose absorption, sodium is needed for blood regulation, it regulates the bodily fluids and transmits electrical impulses in the body, prevents sunstroke, improves brain function, defends free radicals and is in many skin care creams, eliminates carbon dioxide and controls blood pressure.
*Magnesium 2,350*
Regulates blood sugar, boosts athletic performance, is involved in approx 600 reactions in your body, energy creation, protein formation, muscle movement, nervous system regulation, may reduce anxiety and combat depression, boast anti-inflammatory properties, bone Heath, gives good sleep,
*Potassium 1,317*
Stimulates neural activities,, improves the nervous system, regulates fluid systems, maintains water balance, reduces anxiety and stress levels, boosts heart health, boosts metabolisms, strengthens muscles, stabilises blood pressure, enhances bone health, stabilises blood sugars,
*Aluminium* *2.42*
Is ok in small doses it’s in all our vegetables and water and is good for painful joints and alleviates fatigue, The average daily intake is 10 mg per day.
*https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/12089908/*
Aluminium is toxic if exceeding the daily recommendations
*Silicon* *17*
Strengthens Bones prevents baldness and Alopecia, prevents brittle nails, is good for skin, assists in elasticity, reduces ageing, increases collagen, restores mucosa, prevents Atherosclerosis, promotes healing, and prevents aluminium toxicity.
*Gold* *42*
Gold is a great anti-inflammatory, as is a superconductor assisting the neural pathways.
It has been used in ancient cultures to increase longevity and enhance spiritual awareness, LT Lawrence Frego stated Gold raises the IQ by 20 basis points over 30 days
P*hosphorus. 49*
Strengthens teeth and bones, detoxes the body, supports cognitive development, stimulates protein metabolism, boosts cell repair, helps hormonal balance, promotes metabolism, facilitates nutrient uptake
*Calcium* *1,077*
Strengthens bones and teeth, assists in a stable weight, protects cardiac muscles, has anti-cancer potential, reduces pre-menstrual depression, prevents kidney stones, controls the alkaline PH, regulates blood pressure, and assists transportation of nutrients
*Strontium 9.28*
Strengthens bones and aids in alkalising the bones. Assists in the absorption of calcium, Prevents tooth decay, is used in treating prostate cancer,
*Lithium* *2.88*
Lithium is used for treating depression, and anxiety, it has anti-inflammatory properties, and it boosts cognitive function. Tests in 26 counties in Texas in 1990 showed that counties with a low rate in the water had a 40% higher suicidal rate
*Barium 0.38*
Other organisations have set guidelines or regulations pertaining to the concentration of barium in drinking water. The World Health Organisation established a guideline for drinking- water quality of 1.3 mg/L for barium. The United States Environmental Protection Agency’s standard and the guideline established by the Australia National Health and Medical Research Council are both set at 2.0 mg/L. The European Union has not established a limit for barium in drinking water. High quantities of barium above daily intake are harmful.
*Iron 2.88*
Enhances Haemoglobin, regulates body temp, treats Anaemia, oxygen carrier prevents chronic fatigue, assists energy and metabolism, improves appetite, prevents restless leg syndrome, prevents hair loss, improves muscle health, improves brain function and development, boosts immunity, promotes sleep, boosts concentration, helps heal wounds, neurotransmitter synthesis
*Zinc 0.52*
Wound healing, DNA synthesis, Protein synthesis, Gene expression, and Immune function, Aid in the growth development of Mitosis and cell division.Anti-inflammatory.
*Manganese 0.39*
Bone health and strong antioxidant properties help reduce diseases, reduce inflammation, particularly with chondroitin and Glucosamine. Assist in blood sugar regulation, is Linked to lower amounts of epileptic seizures, assists in the role of metabolising nutrients may reduce PMS symptoms in conjunction with calcium, may protect the brain from free radicals and improve brain function. Assist in good thyroid health. assist in wound healing by aiding in collagen production.
I suggest you google the daily intakes for each mineral and do the math. After reading Ormus Monatomic Gold Assay Of Minerals and benefits it gives us a good understanding of how these organic minerals are beneficial to us.
For more studies/research and resources on Monatomic gold


----------



## inceptor

What little info is out there says this is bogus.



> *Dear Dr. Roach:* Has the use of white powder, monatomic gold nutritional supplement been verified by the medical profession? Are the claims of mental clarity, long life span, disease cures, etc., accurate?
> 
> *D.S.C.*
> 
> I thought I knew supplements pretty well, but hadn’t heard of monatomic gold. Monatomic gold is supposed to be an “orbitally rearranged monoatomic element.” In fact, these don’t exist chemically, and anyone selling a product like this and claiming health benefits is deliberately scamming you or is confused. Metallic gold is inert and has no effect in the body, as opposed to gold salts, which are powerful and potentially dangerous medications, now seldom used for rheumatic diseases. Avoid “monatomic gold” supplements.











Your Good Health: Monatomic gold is just a scam


Dear Dr. Roach: Has the use of white powder, monatomic gold nutritional supplement been verified by the medical profession? Are the claims of mental clarity, long life span, disease cures, etc., accurate? D.S.C.




www.timescolonist.com


----------



## Kauboy

greenclawz said:


> *Gold* *42*
> Gold is a great anti-inflammatory, as is a superconductor assisting the neural pathways.
> It has been used in ancient cultures to increase longevity and enhance spiritual awareness, LT Lawrence Frego stated Gold raises the IQ by 20 basis points over 30 days


This is complete and absolute hokum.
Gold is a superconductor.
Your neural pathways are unaffected by superconducting metals in the body. Gold is not digestible or soluble, and won't get into any fluid in the body.

Nothing... and I'll repeat, NOTHING can increase a person's fluid intelligence quotient by 20 points. NOTHING! Such a jump would move someone an entire deviation on the IQ scale. If that were possible, it would be exploited like mad.
This intelligence is largely genetic, and partially developmental. Once your brain is done growing, fluid intelligence remains fairly stagnant. Supplements after the fact won't have much effect at all.
You can change your "crystallized intelligence" by immersing yourself into learning new things. But again, supplements don't change this much, though anything that can make the brain more "elastic" will help with retaining what's been learned.

Along with what @inceptor provided, I must conclude that this is a supplement with some normal beneficial minerals (iron, zinc, magnesium, potassium, calcium, etc...) and a whole lot of worthless price increasers (lithium, gold, aluminum, barium, etc...).


----------



## Spenser

Kauboy said:


> Most CBD is specifically manufactured to be THC-free.


It is more processed than manufactured, but most CBD & CBG do contain trace amounts of THC, which is why people have been arrested for carrying CBD when the cops use their Drug detection kit. Their kits do not distinguish between legal CBD & illegal "Pot". It is also why many people have false positives for drugs as the body after days or weeks of use has a small amount of THC in their system. Legally, CBD & CBG cannot have more than I believe 0.3 % THC.



Denton said:


> It is working for many people. People I know. You call BS on what is working. Think about that for a minute. Afterward, I'd think you'd prefer not to continue.


To be fair on his defense, the placebo effect comes to mind. I myself have fallen to this with regard to pain, it is strange but the mind can do wonders with regard to tricking your body into believing that you are at a reduced pain level. Ask WW2 Army Doctors about the Placebo effect, and about maybe 1/2 of the patients given sugar pills reacted as if they had been given pain killers (not 100% sure of the numebrs tbh)




Astralisys said:


> Before you buy supplements, it is necessary to consult a doctor because some supplements have side effects that can cause damage to your health.


Very true, but not only that, each person reacts differently to some degree, and one may be adding a supplement to their diet that their body doesn't even need as they are not deficient of the supplement.

Also, some vitamins at higher levels can do bodily harm. SO definitely if you want to add supplements to your diet get your doctor to do some blood work to see what your body is needing.




bigwheel said:


> According to the dope heads I know. the higher the thc content of the CBD the better ir works supposedly.


Well not everyone are dope heads, some are using the substance under medical supervision. With that said, there is a point where CBD dosages will affect THC reactions to either make the THC more powerful, or less powerful. But CBD & CBG work better on the human body with THC in it as in full spectrum CBD/CBG. It has something to do about the body's cannabinoid receptors and preventing the CBD from staying put on a single receptor allowing it to keep on jumping from receptor to receptor.



Mr.penguin said:


> t is made from hemp not pot. There's no THC so you can't get high but it still has some benefits that pot has so it's a good substitute.


I would not say no THC, but under 0.3 %, although some CBD/CBG tinctures may have 0 THC.


Continuing with the OP thread:

The only supplements that I take are Vitamin D & occasionally K. During cold & flew seasons I may take Vitamin C, & down the road for heart health I may go back to taking B12/B6/ folic acid combo vitamins.

After having my bloodwork done, Vitamins D&K were the only thing that my body was lacking. I should note, that My step mother & my EX of 28+ years are both nutritionists, so I eat extremely healthily.


----------



## NMPRN

Zinc D3 and 2k mg of C (supposed to boost the immune system). A multi vitamin and a probiotic..

Re: CBD oil. I got some for my sweet old dog that was suffering from arthritis and hip dysplasia. I absolutely KNOW it made her final days more comfortable. All the anti-inflammatory drugs and pain meds weren't working very well anymore. 

I bought it at the high dollar hippie grocery store not a tattoo parlor or a vape shop. I don't use it because I don't want to risk my pilots license. But from everything I've read, real CBD doesn't have any THC and doesn't show up on a wiz-quiz.


----------



## Spenser

NMPRN said:


> But from everything I've read, real CBD doesn't have any THC and doesn't show up on a wiz-quiz.


Real CBD well, CBD is in most medical cannabis plants, but not all, and you can have CBD extracted, but all of them are the "real CBD" so that statement is kind of a trick, so with regard to THC CBD is likely to have small trace amounts, if not but a spec of sand granule trace amount.

I know that if one lives in a state where Cannabis is legal, legally an employer can not fire a person for using it during personal time, but in your particular situation where one could fly over state lines, well that is a whole different ballpark, and I am not sure of what rights you are entitled to.


----------



## OrganikRoots

Just a daily multivitamin for me does the trick.
During wintertime I'll add an Airborne effervescent tablet to the daily routine for a vit C boost.
I rarely get sick.


----------



## NMPRN

Good points Spenser.

I should have said "high quality CBD" instead of "real CBD". There are some real shady CBD suppliers out there and you can't trust the numbers on the bottle. Since this was for my dog, only the very highest quality CBD oil would do. 

When I said "no THC" I should have said "not enough THC to raise a red flag on a piss test". 

Re: Pilots License. The license is issued by the feds and pot is still against federal law. If I ever bend an airplane and have to pee in a bottle I'd hate to try and explain why I had THC in my system. I have no use for marijuana but I'm not
ruling out the potential benefits of CBD oil.


----------

